# Looking for outsource embroidery - Trade Imprint Pricing



## vintage1969 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I am a silk screener running a small home business interested in outsourcing embroidery. I have customers asking anywhere from 100 to 5,000 shirts. I am looking to form a business relationship where I can send my orders to be embroidered. (Trade Imprinting ) 
Any info would be helpful- thanks,
Heather


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Heather,
I could handle anything up to about 500 items, but over that you'll have to go to a full time contract embroiderer. I just got back from the ISS show and these folks; MDS Discount Embroidery were there. I can't touch their prices, but I don't know their quality either. There are plenty of contract embroiderers out there, but I know most of the quality isn't the same as us smaller shops. They worry about quantity, we worry about quality. Anyway, it would give you an option.


----------



## Chevmeister (Oct 7, 2008)

What area are you from? That might help get someone local.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

We do contract embroidery... I will send you info.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Find someone local if possible. Get pricing information. What type of artwork is requested? Will they do a sample sew-out for you? Does their quality level meet your standards? What is the turnaround time? Do they do applique, foam, tackle twill? Will they check your order before decorating to see if the vendor sent the correct colors/sizes? What is the spoilage rate? If due to spoilage your customer receives a quantity less than ordered is that okay? If there is a problem with your order after it has been delivered to your customer how is that handled? Will they blind ship to your customer? Will they inform you in advance if they have a vacation time? Tour their shop if possible. Is it organized? Most important, is it someone you can work with? The work they produce will represent your business.


----------



## rndubow (Feb 18, 2007)

I have owned a contract embroidery for over 17 years with about 150 heads of embroidery equipment on site. we produce about 4000 garments per day with a 100% guarantee behind each order. I would say that our quality is as good if not better than smaller shops because we have the newest equipment, with the latest techniques and technology to support our production team. Yes, we do concentrate on production numbers, but because of the numbers, we can afford to spend more money on processes and quality controls than smaller shops.

Proximity to a contract decorator is not as important as you might think. There really isn't too big of a difference in shipping costs if you are sending a box across town or across the country. Most of the cost is just putting the product in a box and shipping it. I know the next objection will be how much time it takes to get from the decorator to the end user. An organized, efficient decorator has the ability to produce orders based on the customers in hands date without having to expedite the shipment. Smaller shops don't typically have the capability of handling multiple orders of any size at the same time because of not enough equipment or personnel. 

The key to being succesful using a contract decorator is making sure you understand what the decorator needs to complete your orders on time, with the quality you expect and at a fair price. Following that formula will give both you and your decorator the opportunity to make a profit and expand your business.


----------



## mnapuran (Jun 25, 2008)

Next question would be what are your minimums? I have many clients that want 10-20 shirts.


----------



## rndubow (Feb 18, 2007)

My company has never restricted the minimum to our customers. Does 1 piece cost more than 50 pieces, of course. But it also costs a lot more to produce the 1 piece order than the 50 piece order. In my opinion, the market today dictates the need to be flexible and offer lower quantities. Our average order size has decreased over the years tremendously and as a result, we have been able to manage the work flow easily because we never had a minimum.


----------



## snoman (Feb 25, 2009)

I am a contract embroider who specializes in small orders. I keep my small quantity prices as low as a large quantity contract. You can embroider 24 pieces for the same price as 1000.


----------



## DeviantPromos (Mar 2, 2009)

We are located in the NY area and contract embroidery is available. We have been in business for over 20+ years. Here is our website. If you need more info please let me know.

thanks!


----------

